# Does GTO stand for...



## robincw (Sep 10, 2004)

Grand Turismo Osimo?


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

73 facts about the GTO
What does "GTO" mean anyway? GTO is an acronym for "Gran Turismo Omologato." It's Italian for "Homologated Grand Touring." It sorta means this hot car has been "FIA certified" with special parts being made available to the public. Pontiac stole the name from Ferrari who had the "original" GTO name for its own car. This angered Ferrari and others in the automotive community.


---Larry


----------



## rock421 (Aug 7, 2004)

How about "Gas, Tires, and Oil"? I know that I use my fair share of all three.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

My Dad says "yeah, I'll bet it's fast. It'll pass anything but a gas station" LOL


----------

